# how old is everyone



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

everyone list there ages on P-fury...just curious what the age range is...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

26 :rasp:


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

23...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

14


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

14


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

21


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

14 but act any age i want :rasp:


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

34


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

19


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

18


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

19


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

22


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

14


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> 14


Let me quess you created your account here when you were 13. What are you going to do now, create a Piranha 14 account?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

30


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

eleventy jillion!!!

oh wait......no no I'm 14


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

20


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

31, but everyone tells me I'm very immature for my age...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

38


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

21


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

24


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

26


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

16 turning 17 friday!


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

23 1/2 :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am very imature for my age


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

newportman said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > 14
> ...


 I did create my account when I was 13 but I used 13 because that is the number I have been in sports throughout my life and no I don't plan on making a new account.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

im 16


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

23


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I love when people append numbers such as there age, the current year, or numbers like 666, 69, 420 and others.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

25


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Me...34

Jeffrey


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

21, I'll be 22 in March...
Ryan


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

3x3+15-4+14= _____


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Krimeny....I'm old.....I was born in a vintage year......1969.
For those of you who can't do the math...I'm 34.








I have a corn on the inside of my left toe older than most of you.








.....Oh...and I have 6 kids....















later....str8


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

28


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I guess im the old guy of the group 35 :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

22


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

22


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

15 freshman and HATE IT!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

imo....i was born in what i think is the best years.....summer of 1969.

so that makes me....about....oh man i forgot :laugh:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

24


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

15 about to turn 16


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

39


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

24


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

18 turning 19 on the 26th.


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)

20


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

23 but 24 in less than a week.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

quite a range


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

19


----------



## mala78 (Dec 11, 2003)

25


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I am 756864000 seconds old.

I know, I'm a math nerd


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

27.... :sad:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

24 in two months...

Jim


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

just turned 24.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

33 unfortunately
dixon


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

29 you fooking kids


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

31, people better respect their elders


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

25


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

16


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

about to be 18, well in like 2 months!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

24


----------

